# ÁREA DE LAZER > Video, Fotografia e Técnica >  Polvo filmado a transportar casca de coco

## Artur Fonseca

> Cientistas australianos filmam polvo a transportar uma casca de coco com os tentáculos. É a primeira vez que um invertebrado é visto a recorrer a utensílios


Polvo filmado a transportar casca de coco - Sapo Vdeos

ESPECTÁCULO!!!  :SbSourire2:   :Pracima:   :HaEbouriffe:

----------


## Artur Fonseca

Provavelmente a descoberta do primeiro exemplar da nova espécie de polvo eremita  :Coradoeolhos:   :yb624:

----------


## Marcos Martins

Duas andorinhas africanas, se prenderem um fio tambem conseguem levar um côco!  :yb624: 
Se calhar foi um polvo que levou os cocos para o rei artur do Holy Grail dos python! :yb624:  :yb624:  :yb624:

----------

